# South Africa weeks now on RCI pull down menu



## cerralee (Jul 15, 2006)

I was playing around with my deposits, seeing what they can pull and all.  When I went to RCI's region list and clicked on the Middle East and South Africa I am noticing that now South Africa locations can now be selected as searchable.  I couldn't pull anything but I don't remember South Africa being searchable before.  When did this come about and can anyone pull any locations?


----------



## Sue S (Jul 16, 2006)

Yes, I can.  I just did a quick search against "S. Africa near game parks" and pulled 3 resorts for a random date I entered.  Two of them were gold crown.


----------

